# Estação Meteorológica da Lama Grande [IPB], Parque de Montesinho.



## AnDré (21 Abr 2009 às 14:11)

Após a Caminhada na Sanabria, eu, o Gilmet e o João Soares, resolvemos ficar mais uns dias na cidade de Bragança.

Numa das tardes da nossa estadia, tivemos a oportunidade de conhecer uma das estações meteorológicas do IPB - a estação meteorológica da Lama Grande, situada a 1380m de altitude, em pleno parque de Montesinho.
Uma estação já várias vezes referida aqui no fórum, por ser uma das mais altas do país. 

Quando saímos da cidade estava uma temperatura muito amena e agradável, mas quando chegámos à Lama Grande souberam bem os casacos.
Temperatura a rondar os 8ºC e vento forte.


Ficam então algumas fotografias da estação, assim como dos recantos do parque a que o Z13 nos levou. 


Chegada à Lama Grande, aos 1380m de altitude:














Abrigo de Stevenson, já bastante desgastado pelas rígidas condições meteorológicas do lugar. Haviam algumas tiras do abrigo no chão. No entanto, e com muita dedicação, conseguimos repor as tiras, deixando o abrigo melhor do que o encontrámos. 







Mas ainda com os dois termómetros: de máxima de mínima, lá dentro.






Pluviometro, com o recipiente cheio de água:







Panorama da estação Automática:


















Casa do Parque de Montesinho, junto à estação: (E que tal umas férias nesta casa?)













Entretanto voltámos-nos a pôr ao caminho, por trilhos que o Z13 tão bem conhece. 

Mais algumas imagens do parque:

















E mais uma casa do parque. Lugares convidativos ao descanso, e ao convívio com a natureza.







Desde já um muito obrigado ao *Z13* por nos ter proporcionado uma excelente tarde.


----------



## Dan (21 Abr 2009 às 14:28)

Excelente reportagem. Mais uma estação meteorológica apresentada aqui no fórum 



AnDré disse:


>



Nesta casa já eu passei uns dias há uns anos num mês de Fevereiro


----------



## rozzo (21 Abr 2009 às 14:34)

Esta rede de estações do IPB é utilizada em que contexto?
Há alguma lista das estações que têm? 
Imagino que não haja dados disponíveis?


----------



## mr. phillip (21 Abr 2009 às 14:48)

Excelentes fotos de um local a visitar na minha próxima visita a Bragança, espero que este inverno.
Pois era excelente que essa estação disponibilizasse dados, pois será das mais frias do país, senão a mais fria (tirando a da Torre do IEP).


----------



## AnDré (21 Abr 2009 às 15:17)

rozzo disse:


> Esta rede de estações do IPB é utilizada em que contexto?
> Há alguma lista das estações que têm?
> Imagino que não haja dados disponíveis?



Pelo que nos foi explicado, os dados das estações meteorológicas são enviadas para o IPB, que gere a informação dos mesmos. Infelizmente os dados não são divulgados ao público.

Se calhar não o são, porque talvez ninguém tenha mostrado interesse neles. Ou porque se torna dispendioso a sua divulgação, não sei.

Quanto a mim, que nem sou de Bragança, acho que faria todo o sentido termos acesso as dados. Já não digo algo horário como o IM disponibiliza, mas dados diários que poderiam ser divulgados na página do IPB. 

Em relação ao número de estações, não sei quantas serão. Mas penso que pelo menos uma meia dúzia. Que devem estar espalhadas em redor da cidade de Bragança.

Já agora, e por curiosidade:
 "_A 12 de Fevereiro de 1983 foi registada por uma estação meteorológica do IPB a temperatura de -17,5ºC, a mais baixa registada em Portugal sob condições padrão._"


----------



## vitamos (21 Abr 2009 às 16:08)

Excelente reportagem! Um local agreste mas sem dúvida maravilhoso


----------



## Veterano (21 Abr 2009 às 22:40)

Neste parque natural, vale a pena visitar a aldeia de Montesinho, com muitas casas já recuperadas e respeitando a traça original.

  No meio desta aldeia rural, e discretamente localizada, surge uma pérola que me atrevo a afirmar que não destoaria num ambiente cosmopolita, a Lagosta Perdida (ver em http://www.lagostaperdida.com/).:)

  Entre outros contrastes, escutar música clássica em aparelhagem topo de gama num recanto perdido do nosso Portugal, eleva-nos os sentidos...


----------



## Z13 (21 Abr 2009 às 22:59)

AnDré disse:


> Desde já um muito obrigado ao *Z13* por nos ter proporcionado uma excelente tarde.






Obrigado a vocês pela companhia!  

Voltem sempre 





z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Abr 2009 às 23:12)

Mais uma estação meteorológica que fica descrita e documentada.


----------



## Fil (21 Abr 2009 às 23:42)

AnDré disse:


> Já agora, e por curiosidade:
> "_A 12 de Fevereiro de 1983 foi registada por uma estação meteorológica do IPB a temperatura de -17,5ºC, a mais baixa registada em Portugal sob condições padrão._"



Eu tenho uma foto dessa estação, está colada ao IP4 num lameiro no limite da cidade de Bragança:






Para além destas duas, só conheço a que está no campus do IPB. Mas antigamente havia mais, por exemplo em Gimonde e outras aldeias.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Abr 2009 às 23:45)

Fil disse:


> Eu tenho uma foto dessa estação, está colada ao IP4 num lameiro no limite da cidade de Bragança



Essa estação não é a da Veiga de Gostei ?


----------



## Dan (21 Abr 2009 às 23:52)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Essa estação não é a da Veiga de Gostei ?



Sim, mas fica já muito perto da cidade.


----------



## belem (22 Abr 2009 às 02:38)

Essa casa daria uma óptima estadia para uns dias de trabalho de campo!


----------



## Brigantia (22 Abr 2009 às 22:39)

Fil disse:


> Eu tenho uma foto dessa estação, está colada ao IP4 num lameiro no limite da cidade de Bragança:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Essa estação da Veiga de Gostei é conhecida no IPB como a estação da Quinta do Poulão, bem próxima de Bragança.


A estação de Gimonde ainda está em funcionamento.


----------



## Veterano (22 Abr 2009 às 22:46)

Brigantia disse:


> A estação de Gimonde ainda está em funcionamento.



  Será que essa está colada a um dos dos famosos restaurantes de Gimonde?


----------



## Mr.Henrique (1 Jul 2014 às 18:32)

BUMP. 

Tive hoje nesta estação.. E well já era.. 

Tanto a estação como a casa ao lado, foram vandalizadas creio. 
Já deixo aqui umas fotos.


----------



## Mr.Henrique (1 Jul 2014 às 21:00)




----------

